
What does it feel like to be late to an appointment in Germany or Switzerland? - gruez
https://www.quora.com/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-late-to-an-appointment-in-Germany-or-Switzerland?share=1
======
lsiunsuex
Being of italian decent (first generation american) and knowing most italians
are pretty laid back, i am never late, to anything. So much so that the first
thing out of my mouth after getting to a job interview a half hour early is if
i'm ever late, i'm probably dead or someone or something effected my plans
that was completely out of my control.

One job i had, i remember having no idea where it was and before smart phones
/ gps (it ended up being in some obscure business park) so i drove there the
day before so i could gauge the time, then went back home. still showed up for
the interview a half hour early.

------
Mz
My mother is German. My father was career military. "On time" means "I will
arrive at least 15 minutes early."

Duh.

